# Schraubritzel von Nabe entfernen ohne es kaputtzumachen?



## Jim Space (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Problem: Siehe Threadtitel

Ich glaube zwar selber nicht mehr daran dass es klappt, aber versuchen wollte ich es noch.

Quandonabe und Echoritzel

Alter:~3,5 Jahre

In Schraubstock einspannen, heissmachen und drehen hat nicht geklappt, ebenso der Versuch es abzuschlagen. Als Idee steht noch im Raum mit einen Kettenpeitsche und einem langen Hebel es abzubekommen.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Falls alles nicht hilft, fällt mir nur ein das Ritzel abzuflexen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Sebastian


----------



## kamo-i (26. Mai 2010)

So lang du es noch nicht mit Peitsche und Hebel versucht hast würde ich nicht an flexen denken... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2010)

Zweite HÃ¤lfte des Videos:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media.php?group=guides&id=1


----------



## locdog (26. Mai 2010)

jepp, die tarty metody ist sehr gut aber was wenn es trotzdem nicht klappen will?
hatte das selber problem letztens und bin auf eine volgende Idee gekommen:
man nehme einfach zwei Stahltabe die durch die locher der Felge passen. Stutzt die Stabe gegen die Nabe so das sie in 180 grad positoniert werden und anfach an den Staben drehen, wie ein Steuerrad am schiff 

hatte bei mir mit nur 15 cm mehr hebel, als die Felge an sich hergibt und hat seeeeht geholfen


----------



## Jim Space (26. Mai 2010)

danke

es hat mit hebel und tarty methode geklappt

bis denn

sebastian


----------



## Trialar (26. Mai 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> jepp, die tarty metody ist sehr gut aber was wenn es trotzdem nicht klappen will?
> hatte das selber problem letztens und bin auf eine volgende Idee gekommen:
> man nehme einfach zwei Stahltabe die durch die locher der Felge passen. Stutzt die Stabe gegen die Nabe so das sie in 180 grad positoniert werden und anfach an den Staben drehen, wie ein Steuerrad am schiff
> 
> hatte bei mir mit nur 15 cm mehr hebel, als die Felge an sich hergibt und hat seeeeht geholfen



Dann kann dein ritzel aber nicht sehr Festgesessen haben. Hab ich mir auch mal gedacht dass so zu machen, aber das haben die Löcher nicht ausgehalten. Außerdem war der Effekt bei mir eher negativ, weils dadurch nicht steif genug war. Am besten is die Tarty Methode. 
Nehm dazu aber immer so dicke Bauhandschuhe an, weils dir sonst wenns richtig fest sitzt die Finger blutig schneidest. Also ziehen, beide Füße an der Wand  und etwa ne halbe Stunde dran reißen ^^ und dann hoffen wenn es sich doch löst, dass du nicht übelst auf den Boden knallst 

Also am besten noch ne Matratze unterlegen


----------



## locdog (27. Mai 2010)

i habe es schon so gemacht wie von tarty empfohlen (kamm damals selber auf die Idee 
nur selbst mit meinen 83 kilo und Wuht in den Augen hatte es nicht gereicht, aber noch zwei Stabe zur hand genommen und das Ritzel hatte keine Chance mehr


----------



## trialkoxxer (29. Mai 2010)

papperlapapp!

die tarty methode ist super. habe es auch so gemacht und das ritzel war bomben fest! einfach easy wie ein buslenker drehen ging da aber nicht. hatte ich mir auch so vorgestellt.....
habe auch eine stahlstange durch die try all felgenlöcher gesteckt und hinter der nabe verankert! dann wieder wie ein buslenker gedreht aber mein körper gleichzeitig gegen die stange gedrückt!! bitte jungs reisst nicht daran wie die verrückten. wenns ritzel kommt dann kommts schon. aber gleichmäßig kraft drauf geben bringt mehr als da rauf zu kloppen.
ps: ich hatte noch ein tuch über die nabe/laufrad gelegt von oben. falls die kette doch "explodiert"  
da wollte ich nicht unbedingt 30cm davon entfernt sein


----------



## sdh (30. Mai 2010)

Meine Lösung ist: Ich habe mir die abzieherpeitsche selbst gebaut 6mm dickes flacheisen 5cm breit und 75cm lang und eine alte kette. vorne genau so schräg absägen wie die billigen kleinen peitschen und die ketten auch so befestigen. Mit dem teil geht alles auf ohne grosse probleme.


----------

